# Dog food



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Opinion: Exceed vrs. Pro Plan food for summertime feedings.


----------



## Reddfin (Aug 20, 2004)

I have heard over and over they are the same. The ingredient list is almost identical if I recall. I have been feeding Exceed Chicken and Rice (30/20) for over 5 years. My dogs coats are shiny. They are healthy and seem to have plenty of energy. One of my labs is slightly underweight but he has been no matter what he is fed :? My sis feeds the Lamb and Rice (26/20) to her ankle biters and they do well on it too.
My two cents. Your mileage may vary.


Tony


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

love it.
Tried several "just as good as proplan" foods and i didn't like. Have 1 dog that doesn't really care for it, but will eat it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

*Exceed vrs Proplan for summertime feedings.*

Thanks for your opinion and comments.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Have had great luck with Exceed Performance. 12 dogs will let you know very quickly what works, and what doesn't. Been on it 2 years, and don't plan on swiching any time soon. Thumbs up here.


----------



## tomhunter (Jan 27, 2007)

BLACK GOLD> dogs love it & seems to have made a difference in stamina


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

tomhunter said:


> BLACK GOLD> dogs love it & seems to have made a difference in stamina


I do not normally participate in dog food threads, BUT...

I have a dog with a pro that has always looked like a whippet, including the quality of her coat. I fed her as much as I could without causing loose stools and was never able to put any weight on her. No problems with her stamina... LOL

The pro feeds Black Gold (in the blue bag) I hadn't seen the dog in about a month, giving her time to settle in with the pro. She has mischievious eyes, and it was only through eye contact that I was able to be sure this was my dog. SHE LOOKS FABULOUS!!! She's put on probably 5 pounds of solid muscle, her coat looks fantastic. I just can't say enough about how pleased I am with the total change in her appearance in such a short time. Unbelievable.

I made the switch....


----------

